# Buying a Costco security camera system



## Calidecks

I have a 400.00 Costco card and thought I would get a cheap security system. One - I can keep an eye on the place from my smart phone and two - I can keep and eye on my dog while out of town. I don't want to spend more than a grand. These are the two I saw, remember, I'm a carpenter so go easy on me! 

Which is better?

http://www.costco.com/.product.1001...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP

http://www.costco.com/.product.1001...categorypageHorizontalTop|CategoryTopProducts


----------



## tedanderson

They are both about the same thing quality wise. There are better systems that you can get for less elsewhere if you don't need all 8 cameras. And of course you can spend more elsewhere to get an even better system but if you have $400 in Costco Cash and you don't need tires, cigarettes or a 5 gallons of mouthwash, then get it. It's a good deal.


----------



## Inner10

Get the Lorex.


----------



## Calidecks

I don't need anything else from Costco. We recently had some bad apples move to my street. They were caught three times stealing chit from nieghbors. Once they actually went in through a window inside a home, so they are getting more and more brazen. They must have 10 people living in that house.


----------



## Calidecks

Will each camera need a 120v outlet to plug into?


----------



## griz

I'm pretty sure my EC has the second system.
Uses it to monitor his second home, mainly the pool.

It has worked great.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Will each camera need a 120v outlet to plug into?


No they are 12V, the kit comes with a power supply for all the cameras.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> No they are 12V, the kit comes with a power supply for all the cameras.


One wire per camera, and all run back to the power supply? I think I can handle that.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> One wire per camera, and all run back to the power supply? I think I can handle that.


The kit probably comes with wires for all the cameras, you may need to extend a few.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> The kit probably comes with wires for all the cameras, you may need to extend a few.


Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

It is a great deterrent. Bought the Q See 8 camera, 1Tb drive from Costco 2 yrs ago for <$600. Had an undesirable move next door dealing drugs, bonfires in driveway, etc. Put up the cameras, left on vacation and was able to watch house on the iPad from a campground. Awesome!. Not great imaging at night with IR, but sufficient to send the message "Not in this neighborhood".

Definitely struck a nerve because when I returned from that trip the police were knocking on my door because the neighbor says it's an invasion of his privacy. Showed the cops the images/camera coverage and all was good. Just can't aim directly into neighbors windows and I had not.

You will be amazed at how much stuff happens around your home when your not there. Solicitors, car accidents, high school kids toilet papering at 2 am, etc.

Warning! Be careful how you set up your computer/router portals or port forwarding. I created a huge hole in my online security because all ports were open to and from any ip. Costco has a great concierge service that fixed this and helped with the whole setup.

Good luck!


----------



## Calidecks

Doctor Handyman said:


> It is a great deterrent. Bought the Q See 8 camera, 1Tb drive from Costco 2 yrs ago for <$600. Had an undesirable move next door dealing drugs, bonfires in driveway, etc. Put up the cameras, left on vacation and was able to watch house on the iPad from a campground. Awesome!. Not great imaging at night with IR, but sufficient to send the message "Not in this neighborhood".
> 
> Definitely struck a nerve because when I returned from that trip the police were knocking on my door because the neighbor says it's an invasion of his privacy. Showed the cops the images/camera coverage and all was good. Just can't aim directly into neighbors windows and I had not.
> 
> You will be amazed at how much stuff happens around your home when your not there. Solicitors, car accidents, high school kids toilet papering at 2 am, etc.
> 
> Warning! Be careful how you set up your computer/router portals or port forwarding. I created a huge hole in my online security because all ports were open to and from any ip. Costco has a great concierge service that fixed this and helped with the whole setup.
> 
> Good luck!


Yep, we have some very undiserables to say the least. I'm almost certain drugs are being dealt out of that home. I have cops that live on this bock so I get the inside scoop everytime the cops are over there. They've made several arrests since they moved in. No one works that lives there according to one of the kids. The rent on the place is about 3000.00 a month.


----------



## tedanderson

Doctor Handyman said:


> You will be amazed at how much stuff happens around your home when your not there. Solicitors, car accidents, high school kids toilet papering at 2 am, etc.


So true. I am amazed at how much stuff goes on around the neighborhood on those days that I'm home during the week. Do these people not have regular jobs or what?:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Let us know how, which ever system you pick, it goes.


----------



## cwatbay

Since we do this for a living (at least most of our business these days), I will put my 2 cents in. First, like the others, I would recommend the FLIR. Although right now, I am having trouble with FLIR quality control, especially on their low end....i.e. cameras that cost more than the entire system you are looking at. 

Here is some perspective, our lowest cost system, and I mean lowest, which consists of a NVR (not DVR), 4 cameras 2.1 megapixel, POE switch, plus the wiring (CAT6) and labor ....which includes programming, port forwarding and DDNS setup, runs a minimum of $3800.00. And I am thinking of discontinuing this low end our ours because it is still a pain in the rear end.......actually people that buy it are. 

I have put in a few of these Costco type systems for existing commercial clients at their homes.....I won't do it for anyone else...they can hire someone off of Craigs List. Video is not bad. Cams aren't bad for the price, and the DVR's are ok....1tb at the least. Set up is pretty standard...I don't even bother reading the directions since it's pretty intuitive (for me).

Be careful of the cabling. It only comes in certain lengths, you can buy couplers to extend it. Also it is not standard coax like RG59 or RG6 so you cannot use those types to extend the distance of the cam from the DVR/power supply. 

Also, your frame rate per cam will determine the volume of data on the hard drive. The higher the frame rate the less space you have on the hard drive, which lessens how much archive space you have: ie: 1 week of video, 2 weeks, 1 month, etc. 

One other thing. Make sure that there isn't a sticker or other notification on the DVR that states that the recorded video is only for personal use and cannot be used for prosecution.


----------



## Calidecks

Just don't see how a camera company can decide what's evidence and what's not. I think they are covering thier arse so they won't get pulled into court everytime a defense attorney questions thier technology. Just a hunch.


----------



## cwatbay

Doctor Handyman said:


> It is a great deterrent. Bought the Q See 8 camera, 1Tb drive from Costco 2 yrs ago for <$600. Had an undesirable move next door dealing drugs, bonfires in driveway, etc. Put up the cameras, left on vacation and was able to watch house on the iPad from a campground. Awesome!. Not great imaging at night with IR, but sufficient to send the message "Not in this neighborhood".
> 
> Definitely struck a nerve because when I returned from that trip the police were knocking on my door because the neighbor says it's an invasion of his privacy. Showed the cops the images/camera coverage and all was good. Just can't aim directly into neighbors windows and I had not.
> 
> You will be amazed at how much stuff happens around your home when your not there. Solicitors, car accidents, high school kids toilet papering at 2 am, etc.
> 
> Warning! Be careful how you set up your computer/router portals or port forwarding. I created a huge hole in my online security because all ports were open to and from any ip. Costco has a great concierge service that fixed this and helped with the whole setup.
> 
> Good luck!


Forget all this privacy crap. I have been on all sides(law enforcement and security) of this issue and have spoken on video, privacy rights, etc. 

You do have privacy rights when it comes to the government spying on you. No so much with the neighbor and his new drone, CCTV cams and so forth. 

If whatever you are doing is within the "public view" i.e. can be seen from a common area, public lands, roadways, sideways, etc. ....then it pretty much sucks to be you. If you have a large bay window in the front of your house and you're standing there smoking crack, and, a cop walks by and sees you doing it.....guess what...you're busted. it was in plain view of the public. 

If you like nude sunbathing in the back yard and your neighbor has a two story house and their window looks down on your back yard....guess what....no privacy for you. However, if your neighbor has a CCTV system and a camera watches their backyard and happens to catch you running around with your wang hanging out.......it does get more interesting (no pun intended). In this case they can view your sordid activities for themselves......but they cannot use that video for public consumption...ie: post it on the internet or invite the neighborhood(sans you) to view the show. This would be similar to a movie company or photographer getting a release from you for using your image for commercial use. 

As you can see, there is some gray area, which is where all the ACLU attorneys get involved.


----------



## Eaglei

Just to add my 2 cents,most of the activity that your trying to get recorded happens to be at nite . You not going to be able to identify anyone with these camera's at nite . If that's your goal your going to need to spend on some HD LED camera's .I had a problem with some punks checking car door handles and had recorded them with 720mp cameras ,couldn't tell a boy from a girl .I felt as though I wasted my money ,what good is it if you can't get facial recognition . I then spent a lot more to get the HD LED camera's but it's like watching HD TV ..............unbelievable . Even in the darkest area's of my property with no light these camera's pick up facial's with out a problem . Expensive.....yea .....but well worth it . Now if your just trying to say hey........don't fu with me , move on to the next house then why spend more than you need .


----------



## Calidecks

Eaglei said:


> Just to add my 2 cents,most of the activity that your trying to get recorded happens to be at nite . You not going to be able to identify anyone with these camera's at nite . If that's your goal your going to need to spend on some HD LED camera's .I had a problem with some punks checking car door handles and had recorded them with 720mp cameras ,couldn't tell a boy from a girl .I felt as though I wasted my money ,what good is it if you can't get facial recognition . I then spent a lot more to get the HD LED camera's but it's like watching HD TV ..............unbelievable . Even in the darkest area's of my property with no light these camera's pick up facial's with out a problem . Expensive.....yea .....but well worth it . Now if your just trying to say hey........don't fu with me , move on to the next house then why spend more than you need .


I have one lorex camera with night vision and I can see things decently. It says the Costco lorex do the same. However I will look into it to make sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

I think I found the one I want. It's a Samsung


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Walker1

I bought a Lorex LW2960 system at Best Buy for $299.00 comes with 2 cameras. I bought it for my vacation rental property I have in Florida. I'm in PA so its nice checking on the place and getting alerts on my phone.










It was very easy to set up and the phone app works great! You can switch cameras on the phone and see and hear in real time. You can also talk through the cameras when someone is on the property through your phone. One thing I like is the alerts you get on your phone when you set the motion sensor on. 

Here is a few snap shots from the cameras day and night pictures. The night shot on the boat tonight is bad because of the neighbors lights on usually you can see it pretty good.


----------



## Calidecks

Walker1 said:


> I bought a Lorex LW2960 system at Best Buy for $299.00 comes with 2 cameras. I bought it for my vacation rental property I have in Florida. I'm in PA so its nice checking on the place and getting alerts on my phone.
> 
> It was very easy to set up and the phone app works great! You can switch cameras on the phone and see and hear in real time. You can also talk through the cameras when someone is on the property through your phone. One thing I like is the alerts you get on your phone when you set the motion sensor on.
> 
> Here is a few snap shots from the cameras day and night pictures. The night shot on the boat tonight is bad because of the neighbors lights on usually you can see it pretty good.


I too Have a couple cameras like that. But I have to plug each camera into a 120 outlet. This other gets hardwired back to a receiver with one outlet for all the cameras. Plus it has 10 cameras.


----------



## Walker1

So with that system do you have yo run a wire back to the receiver with every camera?


----------



## Calidecks

Walker1 said:


> So with that system do you have yo run a wire back to the receiver with every camera?


Yes. I'm ok with that. It's much better then running a 120 outlet to the eaves of my house for each camera


----------



## Calidecks

I think it's like running speakers. There is a channel for each camera.


----------



## Walker1

Californiadecks said:


> Yes. I'm ok with that. It's much better then running a 120 outlet to the eaves of my house for each camera


I could see that with 10 cameras 
I just ran the wire from each camera inside through the wall and plugged it in. They gave you enough wire so it wasn't a problem. 
That's a real good price for 10 cameras. I just wanted 2 to keep an eye on the golf cart and the boat.


----------



## gastek

I installed a Qsee 8 camera system about a month ago. Purchased from BJ's. System is decent, good night vision. Started to notice it was rebooting a few times per day all by itself. Worked with their tech support and needless to say I have to get them to replace it. It's not supposed to reboot like that. But all in all, I like the system and it works good. Worth what I paid for it.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I think I found the one I want. It's a Samsung


Don't unless you need the extra cameras, the Samsung is about half the resolution.


----------



## EricBrancard

Are those Lorex IP cams the same as the Hikvision ones?


----------



## cwatbay

EricBrancard said:


> Are those Lorex IP cams the same as the Hikvision ones?


I would say no. Lorex is from a different chinese manufacturer than Hikvision. For our low end, we buy directly from a chinese manufacturer with a US office near us. These cams look exactly like Hikvision, and, I have seen thousands of cams, and, these are spot on. 

FLIR/Lorex/Digimerge are all the same company now. But like all firms, there are low end and high end products. The different product levels may come from different manufacturing facilities within the same company. Or, the company may farm out different product lines to other manufacturers. 

I used to have an office in Taipei and did a lot of business in Mainland China. You really had to dig deep to find out who exactly was making what. 

Also, if a firm (usually internet type) says they have Sony CCTV cams. Well....don't believe it. Almost all CCTV cams use a Sony CCD chip in the cam cus Sony has the patent on it. The rest of the cam can be pure crap, but it has that Sony chip in it. It's like having Mercedes spark plug wires in a Yugo.


----------



## TimelessQuality

So what's the difference between NVR and DVR systems?


----------



## cwatbay

TimelessQuality said:


> So what's the difference between NVR and DVR systems?


A NVR - Network Video Recorder is associated with networked cameras, usually POE type. Cameras will normally use CAT5e or CAT 6 wiring with RJ45 connectors. Cameras are individually programmed (in better systems) and occupy a network address on the system: ie: 192.168.1.102 for one cam, then 192.168.1.103 for the next cam and so forth. 

A DVR - Digital Video Recorder - is associated with analog cameras that simply terminate at the recorder, usually via BNC connectors and coaxial cabling. These cameras will have limit on their resolution as expressed as TVL: total vertical lines.


----------



## TimelessQuality

So is quality necessarily higher with an NVR system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay

TimelessQuality said:


> So is quality necessarily higher with an NVR system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily. If you are talking about resolution (i.e. clarity) then there are some differences. However, quality depends on a lot of things. You can have well built analog and network cams, or, the other way around. There has been a big promotional push for high resolution Mega Pixel (i.e. 1 megapixel = 1 million pixels) cams, and there are some that are true junk.

Maybe here is some info you can use: 
Analog cameras tend to top out on resolution at around 900 TVL. However some new types - HD-TVI: High Definition Transmit Video Interface cams - can have a resolution up to 2.1 Mega Pixes (2.1 million pixel - otherwise known as 1080P as in your HiDef Flat Screen TV). These analog, HD TVI cams will transmit high definition video signals over standard coax - RG59u and RG6. 

Analog cams will use your DVR electronics to interpret and process the video signals. 

Network/Digital/Mega Pixels cams usually have a base level resolution of 1.2 to 1.5 Mega Pixels------which you can see is below that 2.1 Mega Pixel resolution I mentioned earlier. 

However you can get Mega Pixel cams that go up to 30 or more Mega Pixels.......We have installed plenty of 20 Mega Pixel cams and shot the video over high speed/high volume LAN (mostly point to point). 

A decent NVR will process and interpret the Mega Pixel video resolution signal so that you are viewing it in "High Definition". 

Regardless of what resolution your camera processes video images at, it don't mean squat if your DVR or NVR processes these incoming video signals at a lower resolution. You will get low resolution recordings regardless of your cams. 

Additionally, if you have a low resolution VGA monitor, you will be viewing the images in low resolution regardless of what the cams and DVR/NVR's process the video streams at. The same is true for viewing on your computer, smart phone, tablet, etc. 

We have tried using the new 4k Flat Screen Monitors for Mega Pixel video streams, but it still has issues that need to be resolved, so we are currently sticking with 1080p Monitors. 

Hope this clears things up


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> Are those Lorex IP cams the same as the Hikvision ones?


No, Swann IP are rebadged Hikvision cameras. IMHO Hik makes a better product than Lorex/Digimerge.

If you pick up any IP camera in the world there is about a 60% chance you are holding a Hik, despite the brand.



TimelessQuality said:


> So what's the difference between NVR and DVR systems?


One records analog or SDI video streams, the other uses a variety of compressed network video streams such as H.264. One for analog cameras, the other for IP.



TimelessQuality said:


> So is quality necessarily higher with an NVR system?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In short yes, all the best systems are IP, not analog or SDI.


----------



## Inner10

cwatbay said:


> Not necessarily. If you are talking about resolution (i.e. clarity) then there are some differences. However, quality depends on a lot of things. You can have well built analog and network cams, or, the other way around. There has been a big promotional push for high resolution Mega Pixel (i.e. 1 megapixel = 1 million pixels) cams, and there are some that are true junk.
> 
> Maybe here is some info you can use:
> Analog cameras tend to top out on resolution at around 900 TVL. However some new types - HD-TVI: High Definition Transmit Video Interface cams - can have a resolution up to 2.1 Mega Pixes (2.1 million pixel - otherwise known as 1080P as in your HiDef Flat Screen TV). These analog, HD TVI cams will transmit high definition video signals over standard coax - RG59u and RG6.
> 
> Analog cams will use your DVR electronics to interpret and process the video signals.
> 
> Network/Digital/Mega Pixels cams usually have a base level resolution of 1.2 to 1.5 Mega Pixels------which you can see is below that 2.1 Mega Pixel resolution I mentioned earlier.
> 
> However you can get Mega Pixel cams that go up to 30 or more Mega Pixels.......We have installed plenty of 20 Mega Pixel cams and shot the video over high speed/high volume LAN (mostly point to point).
> 
> A decent NVR will process and interpret the Mega Pixel video resolution signal so that you are viewing it in "High Definition".
> 
> Regardless of what resolution your camera processes video images at, it don't mean squat if your DVR or NVR processes these incoming video signals at a lower resolution. You will get low resolution recordings regardless of your cams.
> 
> Additionally, if you have a low resolution VGA monitor, you will be viewing the images in low resolution regardless of what the cams and DVR/NVR's process the video streams at. The same is true for viewing on your computer, smart phone, tablet, etc.
> 
> We have tried using the new 4k Flat Screen Monitors for Mega Pixel video streams, but it still has issues that need to be resolved, so we are currently sticking with 1080p Monitors.
> 
> Hope this clears things up


TVI is the replacement for SDI, and for a lesser extent CVI. They will never had a large foothold in the market because IP are more flexible.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> The kit probably comes with wires for all the cameras, you may need to extend a few.


I know you aren't suggesting someone use the premade cables :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I know you aren't suggesting someone use the premade cables :laughing:


He's paying a whole 400 dollars for the kit he better make good use of the supplied cables!


----------



## cwatbay

Inner10 said:


> TVI is the replacement for SDI, and for a lesser extent CVI. They will never had a large foothold in the market because IP are more flexible.


That is true. It does replace SDI. I didn't want to get too much into it with folks that don't have a lot of depth in the subject. 

I did forget to mention that you need to have a TVI capable DVR to use TVI cameras, but I kinda figured that would be a moot point here. 

And, yes, IP is more flexible. I program IP cams all freaking day to work with various networks. 

One thing that is not discussed much is API.....which every IP Cam salesman seems to not understand or want to talk about. This is especially true with "inexpensive" NVR's with on board POE.

But then again, this whole discussion is about low end analog systems.


----------



## SectorSecurity

EricBrancard said:


> Are those Lorex IP cams the same as the Hikvision ones?


Correct me if I am wrong Inner but Lorex, Flir and Digimerge are all the same company.


----------



## Inner10

cwatbay said:


> That is true. It does replace SDI. I didn't want to get too much into it with folks that don't have a lot of depth in the subject.
> 
> I did forget to mention that you need to have a TVI capable DVR to use TVI cameras, but I kinda figured that would be a moot point here.
> 
> And, yes, IP is more flexible. I program IP cams all freaking day to work with various networks.
> 
> One thing that is not discussed much is API.....which every IP Cam salesman seems to not understand or want to talk about. This is especially true with "inexpensive" NVR's with on board POE.
> 
> But then again, this whole discussion is about low end analog systems.


Luckily most quality main stream products have API available or are ONVIF so compatibility is less of a concern.

By installation flexibility I meant architecture wise, a job in the summer I had one NVR and a bridge between two apartment buildings. Another I'm working on now I have a fiber trunk joining three groupes of 35 cameras...can't do that with analog or SDI.


----------



## cwatbay

Inner10 said:


> He's paying a whole 400 dollars for the kit he better make good use of the supplied cables!


I sometimes think about someone using the funky cables that come with these kits. Running the wire from the cam, through walls, behind toe-kicks, through the attic. Stapling it all down, then coming up 6 inches short from the DVR :clap:


----------



## SectorSecurity

cwatbay said:


> I sometimes think about someone using the funky cables that come with these kits. Running the wire from the cam, through walls, behind toe-kicks, through the attic. Stapling it all down, then coming up 6 inches short from the DVR :clap:


Cuz I have never done that pulling cat cabling on an almost empty box. :whistling


----------



## cwatbay

Inner10 said:


> Luckily most quality main stream products have API available or are ONVIF so compatibility is less of a concern.
> 
> By installation flexibility I meant architecture wise, a job in the summer I had one NVR and a bridge between two apartment buildings. Another I'm working on now I have a fiber trunk joining three groupes of 35 cameras...can't do that with analog or SDI.


Again, you are correct on the "quality" end of NVR's. API should not be an issue, but then again, one should really contact the manufacturer of the NVR and check the compatibility list of camera manufacturers.....even if the cam is Onvif.....there can still be issues with the processing of the video signal. But this is primarily in reference to Kits and NVR's with on board POE. 

I have yet to have any issues with free standing NVR's, Video Servers and separate Managed POE switches.


----------



## cwatbay

SectorSecurity said:


> Cuz I have never done that pulling cat cabling on an almost empty box. :whistling


I thought that is why they make CAT5e couplers 

You know, if you look closely at the cable, it will have teeny tiny letters and numbers on it that tell you how may feet you have left (or used up):jester:


----------



## TimelessQuality

I was curious because I have a client that would like better quality on a couple cams, but it's an older dvr system... So they wouldn't be able to use the the TVI cams? What about adding a 900 line cam to and older system that's 700 now (I think)?


Sorry to hi-jack your thread Mike..


----------



## Calidecks

TimelessQuality said:


> I was curious because I have a client that would like better quality on a couple cams, but it's an older dvr system... So they wouldn't be able to use the the TVI cams? What about adding a 900 line cam to and older system that's 700 now (I think)?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack your thread Mike..


No worries, I'm learning.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> He's paying a whole 400 dollars for the kit he better make good use of the supplied cables!


So do you recommend I purchase the cable separately? Possibly a better quality? Or should I just use what they give me?


----------



## cwatbay

TimelessQuality said:


> I was curious because I have a client that would like better quality on a couple cams, but it's an older dvr system... So they wouldn't be able to use the the TVI cams? What about adding a 900 line cam to and older system that's 700 now (I think)?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack your thread Mike..


To answer your question, it all depends on two other things: the maximum resolution that the DVR will process the incoming video at, and, the maximum resolution of the viewing monitor. 

If the DVR will only process at 500 TVL then thats it. Putting in 600 or 900 TVL cam won't do a thing. And, if the DVR will process 900 TVL, but the monitor will only do 300 TVL, well....it's till going to look crappy on the screen. So you see, there are three major factors: the resolution of the camera, the resolution of the DVR and finally, the resolution of the viewing monitor. There are some other factors, but they aren't worth getting into right now.


----------



## cwatbay

Californiadecks said:


> So do you recommend I purchase the cable separately? Possibly a better quality? Or should I just use what they give me?


In my experience with Q-See, Swann and Lorex, the cable you get is the cable you get. It works with that particular set up. 

http://www.lorextechnology.com/Secu...h-full-720p-recording-resolution/prod660001.p

If the system uses regular RG59 or RG6 you are in luck. You can either make or buy cable to run the lengths you want. If it is premade, it will have connectors on it already, but you may need additional connectors and couplings. You need to get solid core coax, not the stranded type.


----------



## Inner10

cwatbay said:


> In my experience with Q-See, Swann and Lorex, the cable you get is the cable you get. It works with that particular set up.
> 
> http://www.lorextechnology.com/Secu...h-full-720p-recording-resolution/prod660001.p
> 
> If the system uses regular RG59 or RG6 you are in luck. You can either make or buy cable to run the lengths you want. If it is premade, it will have connectors on it already, but you may need additional connectors and couplings. You need to get solid core coax, not the stranded type.


They all use bnc for video and barrel for power.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> So do you recommend I purchase the cable separately? Possibly a better quality? Or should I just use what they give me?


If it reaches use what they give you.


----------



## Calidecks

Got it.


----------



## Calidecks

Here it is


----------



## Calidecks

Hope I don't burn the place down installing it. :laughing:


----------



## skillman

Found thread in time . Looking to do samething to .


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Here it is


Is that Wall-e on the box?


----------



## gfourth

Cool. Good info in this thread. In escrow on our first home and this is on the list of to dos!


----------



## Calidecks

I was just thinking if Inner10 can do it, how hard could it be? :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Doctor Handyman said:


> I hope this isn't considered hijacking Mikes thread, just seemed unnecessary to start a new one on home security cameras from Costco.
> Installed mine 2 years ago, QSee, 8 camera 600TVL, 16 channel, 1 TB
> 
> _(I just cut and pasted the below from what I posted on my FB page for local friends and neighbors, sorry for the extraneous detail)._
> 
> On Sunday, March 15 at approx 9:45pm, I just happened to glance at my security camera monitor and saw a truck pull up in front of my home (after reviewing the video I found that the truck drove south to the end of the street, turned around and slowly drove back up). I did not see anyone get out and they flashed the headlights twice. I thought this was unusual so I went into the garage to get a closer view through the window. The driver turned the headlights off and got out of the truck.
> 
> I was concerned he could see me since I had the iPad in hand to view the cameras simultaneously and the light from the screen was reflecting through the window. As I was bending down to hide the light and then stood up, his face was 36" from mine looking at the security camera. I went to rush out and bumped something in the garage making noise that he heard.
> I went out the side gate, girlfriend was with me, just as he was getting into his truck. I walked down the driveway to confront him as he drove off. I did not have my keys or shoes on otherwise I would have followed.
> 
> Unable to get license plate.
> Called the Police Department. An officer viewed the entire footage.
> 
> Appears to be a Hispanic male, 5'5", 180lbs, balding, wearing camo t-shirt and light colored pants. Drove a 2000 - 2006 Chevy pickup, crew cab, light blue or silver, with buckets and other tools in the bed. *My assumption is this POS cruises neighborhoods looking for construction tools in beds of trucks.*
> 
> The officer informed me that they are recording a higher number of burglaries and thefts in this area. Just last week, my brother had air compressor and pressure washer stolen out of his garage in Rancho. He will be installing a camera system soon.
> 
> I got lucky and scared him off just by having the security cameras. A lot of my friends give me a bad time because I have the cameras. Well now they see the cameras work!
> 
> This is also why I should never own a firearm!
> 
> As a side note, the officer showed me his video feed from his home system (Lorex from Costco) and found mine (QSee from Costco) to have better IR imaging (might be my outside lighting helps). He also said if that was his house he would have walked out with his gun drawn. Cool!
> 
> slow motion video: https://youtu.be/y7xlonLEKos
> 
> real time video: https://youtu.be/EflbBWe_HLU



You should park your truck across the street in a dark spot, with a giant 5'5" rat trap baited with a 2' burrito, placed it the bed...


----------



## m1911

Didn't want to start a new post, l got a friend who has askedme to install a basic system with a camera in front and one in back of her house. She's had some vandals lately and police suggested she get a dvr camera system. Anyway I'm looking at a 720P Amcrest system online, any good, or should I get donething else?


----------



## Inner10

m1911 said:


> Didn't want to start a new post, l got a friend who has askedme to install a basic system with a camera in front and one in back of her house. She's had some vandals lately and police suggested she get a dvr camera system. Anyway I'm looking at a 720P Amcrest system online, any good, or should I get donething else?


I really only do IP, what's the budget?


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> I really only do IP, what's the budget?


I told her I probably can find a system for under $400.
I don't know much about security cameras. I just figured it should be HD resolution. She's got a halfway house in her neighbourhood, and it's making the neighbors all uncomfortable. I thought I could help her out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I use the Samsung exterior smart cams. 1080p and great night vision. Pretty cheap too


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> I use the Samsung exterior smart cams. 1080p and great night vision. Pretty cheap too


I'm not familiar with those do they have a DVR or do they require a computer to record


----------



## m1911

I've been looking at so many systems on Amazon it's overwhelming... my head is spinning LOL


----------



## Calidecks

I use arlo. No wires, great picture and the batteries last 4 to 6 months 
https://www.arlo.com/en-us/

You can put the camera on a tree or anywhere


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> I use arlo. No wires, great picture and the batteries last 4 to 6 months
> https://www.arlo.com/en-us/
> 
> You can put the camera on a tree or anywhere


You've posted some vid from yours. Pretty good quality.


----------



## Inner10

m1911 said:


> I told her I probably can find a system for under $400.
> I don't know much about security cameras. I just figured it should be HD resolution. She's got a halfway house in her neighbourhood, and it's making the neighbors all uncomfortable. I thought I could help her out.


That's box store pricing. I don't know that market well but I'd look for Lorex or Swann.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The arlo is a nice setup if you are looking for simplicity and not a ton of storage.

In the residential world if you get robbed you generally realize it pretty quickly and don't need to go back beyond 7 days.

One thing to remember is a security camera system is like a lock of a fence or anything else, it keeps honest people honest.

For 400 I second inners suggestions.


----------



## TNTRenovate

SectorSecurity said:


> The arlo is a nice setup if you are looking for simplicity and not a ton of storage.
> 
> In the residential world if you get robbed you generally realize it pretty quickly and don't need to go back beyond 7 days.
> 
> One thing to remember is a security camera system is like a lock of a fence or anything else, it keeps honest people honest.
> 
> For 400 I second inners suggestions.


It also is evidence for a conviction.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> I use arlo. No wires, great picture and the batteries last 4 to 6 months
> https://www.arlo.com/en-us/
> 
> You can put the camera on a tree or anywhere



Lol 4-6months! I bought them before I bought the Samsung versions. I got about 2 weeks before battery's were flat. I had mine setup to catch vehicles stoping outside my house and would pick up 30-40 events a day . If you lived somewhere that no body ever comes onto your land they might last that long but totally impractical for me. They were also only 720p so couldn't make out any detail at anything further than 20ft.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> I'm not familiar with those do they have a DVR or do they require a computer to record



Can do either. I had it setup recording on my PC but switched over to the internal SD storage so I could access from anywhere. Takes a few months to fill a 16gb SD card.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Lol 4-6months! I bought them before I bought the Samsung versions. I got about 2 weeks before battery's were flat. I had mine setup to catch vehicles stoping outside my house and would pick up 30-40 events a day . If you lived somewhere that no body ever comes onto your land they might last that long but totally impractical for me. They were also only 720p so couldn't make out any detail at anything further than 20ft.


 I've had mine going on a year and replaced the batteries once. I set the sensitivity and problem solved. I live in a bedroom community. I can't help it you live on a freeway.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Lol 4-6months! I bought them before I bought the Samsung versions. I got about 2 weeks before battery's were flat. I had mine setup to catch vehicles stoping outside my house and would pick up 30-40 events a day . If you lived somewhere that no body ever comes onto your land they might last that long but totally impractical for me. They were also only 720p so couldn't make out any detail at anything further than 20ft.


Here's my dining room. It's clear enough.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Here's my dining room. It's clear enough.


Why didn't you continue the crown and notch out for the register, or lower the register... it looks like ass! :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Why didn't you continue the crown and notch out for the register, or lower the register... it looks like ass! :laughing:


That's how I wanted it. It's my house I can get ass anytime I want. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Why didn't you continue the crown and notch out for the register, or lower the register... it looks like ass! :laughing:


Now you have me looking for anything I don't want to share with 100,000 construction workers, like my daughters address! I forgot I will be critiqued! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> That's how I wanted it. It's my house I can get ass anytime I want. :laughing:


LOL...luckily it was unsweetened coffee I was drinking...should be easy to clean off my phone...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a pic when it's pitch black.


----------



## m1911

Back to the subject...I'm not sure she'll be able to change batteries on the cam, and I don't want to either...


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a pic when it's pitch black.


I'm surprised it's a nice wide angle.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> Now you have me looking for anything I don't want to share with 100,000 construction workers, like my daughters address! I forgot I will be critiqued! :laughing:



Uhh eh here we go again with the stereo types of "construction workers" I so hate to be grouped as birds of a feather. Like we're all ex cons and swindlers lol jk What did I see today? "Dirty hands make clean money" yep that's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r a s

@Californiadecks

I'm surprised by the quality of the images from a cordless system. Thanks for posting them.

And by the way, beautiful home.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Here's mine. Forgot to post it up last night.


----------



## Calidecks

Yours isn't much better than this.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Weird it does look real grainy. Let me check sent the right one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Looks like i posted the 720p one. Here's the 1080p one.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Looks like i posted the 720p one. Here's the 1080p one.


Looks like your don't even use 1080p. you didn't even know the difference until I said something.

Lmao!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like your don't even use 1080p. you didn't even know the difference until I said something.
> 
> Lmao!



I didn't look at the picture so didn't know I posted the wrong one. Pretty clear the difference between the 2 though when you view them. One you cant make out any detail and ones real clear.


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> Lol 4-6months! I bought them before I bought the Samsung versions. I got about 2 weeks before battery's were flat. I had mine setup to catch vehicles stoping outside my house and would pick up 30-40 events a day . If you lived somewhere that no body ever comes onto your land they might last that long but totally impractical for me. They were also only 720p so couldn't make out any detail at anything further than 20ft.





BCConstruction said:


> Looks like i posted the 720p one. Here's the 1080p one.



Uh, no one is gonna be able to make a license plate out from that.

You don't need to see the plate numbers on your own vehicles, do you?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> Uh, no one is gonna be able to make a license plate out from that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to see the plate numbers on your own vehicles, do you?



I can make license plates out easy with it. I ain't worried about seeing our cars plates I want to see the ones of people who may pull into our drive or try and tow my trailer out the drive when no ones home.


----------



## Calidecks

I didn't have mine on the highest quality either.


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> I can make license plates out easy with it. I ain't worried about seeing our cars plates I want to see the ones of people who may pull into our drive or try and tow my trailer out the drive when no ones home.


I'm looking at that shoe box across the street - nobody is gonna read that plate.

And that's where the vehicles to worry about would be.


----------



## Calidecks

bcconstruction said:


> i can make license plates out easy with it. i ain't worried about seeing our cars plates i want to see the ones of people who may pull into our drive or try and tow my trailer out the drive when no ones home.


bs.
I can't even make out the brand of car that is on the street, let alone a license plate. I call BS when I see it. Can't help it, it's what we Americans do. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't have mine on the highest quality either.


How did you get the scratch on the bottom front corner - wifey drive over the curb?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'm looking at that shoe box across the street - nobody is gonna read that plate.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the vehicles to worry about would be.



How would they get to my trailer from there. They have to pull into my drive to get to it and from the end of my drive all way upto house it's clear enough to make out.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> How did you get the scratch on the bottom front corner - wifey drive over the curb?


Actually I did that!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> bs.
> I can't even make out the brand of car that is on the street, let alone a license plate. I call BS when I see it. Can't help it, it's what we Americans do. :laughing:



Prob because it's not facing the Camera. I can see the f150 and s6 logo on the cars and they are much smaller than license plate numbers. 

Like it or not Mike 1080p is more clear than 720p. Not massive amounts but still better to make out more details. Keep thinking the inferior can is better though.


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> How would they get to my trailer from there. They have to pull into my drive to get to it and from the end of my drive all way upto house it's clear enough to make out.


Oh, that's right, the only thing of value at your place is a trailer.

My bad.

Well then you have the ideal setup.:whistling


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Actually I did that!


Well, I'd say that is a pretty damned good clarity.

I figured it out - California has brighter sunshine that Vaginia.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Prob because it's not facing the Camera. I can see the f150 and s6 logo on the cars and they are much smaller than license plate numbers.
> 
> Like it or not Mike 1080p is more clear than 720p. Not massive amounts but still better to make out more details. Keep thinking the inferior can is better though.


If all you want to do is see if someone is stealing you're trailer you don't need 1080p. In fact I can't think of any reason to need it over 720p since we've determined you can't read a license plate. Your pic isn't that much different than mine, in the scope of things. Yep you're full of it as usual.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well, I'd say that is a pretty damned good clarity.
> 
> I figured it out - California has brighter sunshine that Vaginia.


The point is, its good enough. We have a nieghborhood watch and two other nieghbors have the same setup. They have the same success as me with batteries. In fact when the cop came by to see the prowler on camera he was impressed with the system. He came by by home the next day to let me know he bought one for his home. I'm now buddies with the cop.


----------



## Calidecks

My next door nieghbors camera. He has rechargeable batteries in his. He gets about 3 months before a charge


----------



## SectorSecurity

This is why I just leave my house looking like an unfinished **** shack. Everyone figures I have nothing worth stealing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> If all you want to do is see if someone is stealing you're trailer you don't need 1080p. In fact I can't think of any reason to need it over 720p since we've determined you can't read a license plate. Your pic isn't that much different than mine, in the scope of things. Yep you're full of it as usual.



Why wouldn't it matter to catch their license plate? Seems pretty obvious to me that it makes a hell of a difference if you want to catch the people taking it. What next don't worry about posting pictures of criminals faces as it makes no difference too! 

You get more idiotic by the day.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I can make license plates out easy with it. I ain't worried about seeing our cars plates I want to see the ones of people who may pull into our drive or try and tow my trailer out the drive when no ones home.



You're full of crap if you think you can make out a license plate with that camera.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> The point is, its good enough. We have a nieghborhood watch and two other nieghbors have the same setup. They have the same success as me with batteries. In fact when the cop came by to see the prowler on camera he was impressed with the system. He came by by home the next day to let me know he bought one for his home. I'm now buddies with the cop.


My recollection of that is you folks were able to clearly identify that it was the neighbors adult kid.

These guys did the installs at the 2 stores:

http://www.thumbalarm.com/

I cannot even tell you what brand the stuff is.

I can tell you that its just as grainy as those evening news gas station robbery pics.

Nothing approaching what you posted.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Why wouldn't it matter to catch their license plate? Seems pretty obvious to me that it makes a hell of a difference if you want to catch the people taking it. What next don't worry about posting pictures of criminals faces as it makes no difference too!
> 
> You get more idiotic by the day.


Where the hell did I say getting a license plate number doesn't matter? Learn to read. I said we've determined your camera can't see license plates. We may not need to see your car license plates, but it certainly gives us an idea of what that camera isn't capable of. That's the point.


----------



## Calidecks

Look mine can see license plates


----------



## Inner10

Alright enough of this pissing contest. Arlo is **** because you have to change batteries, BCs is **** because you have to run wires.


----------



## Calidecks

It was a blown up pic of this. This is the normal location of my camera. You can even read the phone number on my truck. Like I said, good enough.


----------



## 91782

Inner10 said:


> Alright enough of this pissing contest. Arlo is **** because you have to change batteries, BCs is **** because you have to run wires.


They're both **** because the installs were done by DIY amateurs.


----------



## Inner10

SmallTownGuy said:


> They're both **** because the installs were done by DIY amateurs.


Hack ass homeowners not hiring pros.


----------



## 91782

Inner10 said:


> Hack ass homeowners not hiring pros.


There it is.:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> Hack ass homeowners not hiring pros.


Like you really need a pro to install a wireless cam and turn on a monitor :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Ok I just did an estimate for a deck. Now where was I?


----------



## Inner10

m1911 said:


> Like you really need a pro to install a wireless cam and turn on a monitor :laughing:


A pro wouldn't sell **** like that.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> A pro wouldn't sell **** like that.


I would put a bullet in my head if I had your job.


----------



## jlhaslip

TNTSERVICES said:


> No way that first one was 720. Way too pixelated. There had to be some compression on that one. I've seen much lower res images look better than that.


Might be that the Forum software has played with the pixelation of the image. 
Can't say for sure unless we have the original to compare it to. 

I know Facebook affects images.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Whos working with 400 dollars?


I think he said the working belongs to you...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I think he said the working belongs to you...:laughing:


I made it clear in the OP I had a grand to spend total. I just had a 400 dollar card to add to it. In the end my 5 arlo cameras and wifi hub cost me about 700 bucks. I would've spent more to not have to run wires. That's really a great benefit.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> I made it clear in the OP I had a grand to spend total. I just had a 400 dollar card to add to it. In the end my 5 arlo cameras and wifi hub cost me about 700 bucks. I would've spent more to not have to run wires. That's really a great benefit.


Not to mention being able to change locations in 5 minutes.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not to mention being able to change locations in 5 minutes.


That is a great feature. You can put it in a tree if you want.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> That is a great feature. You can put it in a tree if you want.


Since they are wireless, they can be interrupted with a wifi signal jammer


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Since they are wireless, they can be interrupted with a wifi signal jammer


Tell me what are the chances thugs will just happen to bring thier wifi jammer with them? One they would have to know they are wireless and two they are probably idiots. Three they will need to get past my second layer of security, my 180 pound Cujo. And 4 if I'm home they will have to get past my third layer of security. Depending on my mood, it will either be a 12 Gauge wall of pellets or my 9mm hollow points.


----------



## Calidecks

If all that fails, I have great insurance.


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> Since they are wireless, they can be interrupted with a wifi signal jammer


Laser pointer (powerful enough one) could blind the camera for a bit.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Hell why not pull out all the stops and bring an EMP device?


----------



## TNTRenovate

SectorSecurity said:


> Hell why not pull out all the stops and bring an EMP device?


Laser Pointer $100
EMP Device $100,000


----------



## 91782

TNTSERVICES said:


> Laser Pointer $100
> *EMP Device $100,000*


Cheapskate.

Betcha Barri has one.


----------



## SectorSecurity

TNTSERVICES said:


> Laser Pointer $100
> EMP Device $100,000


You gotta buy in bulk that's where the real savings come from.


----------



## overanalyze

Hey Inner or other wise security guys....reviving this one...Flir Digimerge or Hikvision NVR setup...or something else? 4 channel...I can get from ADI if need be. Budget is $500 +/- 

Just want good but don't need high end. 2 outdoor, 2 indoor.

Started to look at Amazon setups and remembered this topic. It is for our shop. Yes I am that guy who wants to DIY the install...lol. 

Looks like Lorex, Digimere, and Flir are all the same company now?...

Lorex 8 channel 2TB with 4 2k cameras is roughly $525 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Hey Inner or other wise security guys....reviving this one...Flir Digimerge or Hikvision NVR setup...or something else? 4 channel...I can get from ADI if need be. Budget is $500 +/-
> 
> Just want good but don't need high end. 2 outdoor, 2 indoor.
> 
> Started to look at Amazon setups and remembered this topic. It is for our shop. Yes I am that guy who wants to DIY the install...lol.
> 
> Looks like Lorex, Digimere, and Flir are all the same company now?...
> 
> Lorex 8 channel 2TB with 4 2k cameras is roughly $525
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hik NVR all the way, 760X series NVR and a few ds2cd2132s 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> Hik NVR all the way, 760X series NVR and a few ds2cd2132s
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just a better unit or will last longer? Good mobile UI?

Lorex an ok setup for a little less $? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Just a better unit or will last longer? Good mobile UI?
> 
> Lorex an ok setup for a little less $?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Best mobile app made. Lorex is weak, not much less money. If you want cheap get a Hik Turbo HD kit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Are the ds2cd2122's an ok camera? There is a kit on sale with 8ch 760 2tb and 6 cams for less than $700...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Are the ds2cd2122's an ok camera? There is a kit on sale with 8ch 760 2tb and 6 cams for less than $700...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes, that's a smoking deal!


----------



## overanalyze

Sweet!! Thanks again Inner for all your advice!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

